# Sandusky river walleye run



## ChasingWalleye (Sep 19, 2020)

Headed out to the sandusky today for the 5th time this year. Caught a handful of fish, only two of which were legal. Kept 1 big jack. Released the female. My buddy also caught a handful of fish and only one legal. Big female. After cleaning our fish we both noticed that they had completely empty stomachs. I was wondering what would be the cause of this. I was always led to believe that walleye gorge pre spawn, spawn, and post spawn. So why the empty stomachs? Water level was low. Water temp was 41 degrees. Fish seen rolling, milting and leaking eggs. Fish caught in same pool, both on lead headed jigs and twister tails. Jack caught on solid black twister. Both females caught on green body and orange tail. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

They don’t really seem to feed much on their journey up river. They will feed more once they get to their staging areas. I rarely catch any with anything in their stomachs during the run. I feel that most times when we catch them
It’s more of a reaction bite and not actually feeding. Just my observations tho from fishing Fremont and Maumee.


----------

